

Qualcomm enters the smartwatch game with Toq - modeless
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/4/4694470/qualcomm-enters-the-smartwatch-game-with-toq

======
modeless
This is much more interesting than the Sony or Samsung watches, for one
reason: the Mirasol display technology. After owning a Pebble, I'm more
convinced than ever that an always on display is the most critical feature for
any smart watch.

